# Why are some people so opinionated?



## Jack&Gill (28 March 2015)

I have lived by the rule, 'If its not a welfare issue or you've not been asked your opinion it's none of your business.' Is this wrong? Yes, I'm asking for your thoughts! It just seems the world over people feel the need to inject their opinion whether asked for or not. Just wondering if I'm the only one who keeps their opinions to themselves. It's not easy sometimes but I think it's the makings of a happy yard, yes?


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (28 March 2015)

Was on livery once for a summer and got lots of unwanted opinions, also lots of unwanted interference when a pony wouldn't load at a show recently-agree people should butt out.


----------



## SpringArising (29 March 2015)

I'm 50/50 on this. 

Sometimes people need a perspective from a different angle. If I can see that someone has been trying to load a pony without success for over an hour, then yes, I probably would say something and ask if I could help in any way.

At a show a couple of months ago I could see someone I vaguely knew (real classic case of all the gear and no idea) struggling big time. I went over to her after watching her whip and PC-kick the horse (who was four at the time) for around ten minutes and asked her if she wanted me to just lead the horse past on foot with her still on-board. She quickly and quite rudely shot me down and I didn't even get a 'Thanks for the offer'. 

Some people do need help but refuse to accept it.


----------



## Ponycarrots (29 March 2015)

That's why I can't stand livery yards


----------



## skint1 (29 March 2015)

I don't mind people having opinions, I have enough of my own, I don't always share them though because above all I want the yard to be pleasant, we all spend a lot of leisure time there. It's when they insist that their way is the only way or they bang on and on about something and have no interest in what anyone else has to say


----------



## skint1 (29 March 2015)

or they treat or speak to people in a way that would upset them if the situation were reversed


----------



## debserofe (17 April 2015)

If a situation is dangerous to the horse, i.e., a welfare issue that needs reporting, then I would report it, but if someone was struggling I would not offer to help as then it is your fault if you can't.  If someone asks for my help, I will try to help.  Sometimes it is a case of just a different way of doing something and therefore 'interference' is not required.


----------



## Jack&Gill (21 April 2015)

Good to know I'm not alone on this one. Obviously welfare issues are another matter altogether. I generally find,if people really want help or a second opinion, they ask the people they trust and who's opinion matters to them on a personal level. No one gains respect or trust by barking orders and lording it above everyone else over the smallest matters.


----------



## _GG_ (22 April 2015)

Those who shout the loudest usually know the least. 

Well...at least, they are usually those who want to know about something, read a few books or google results and think themselves experts on the topic. The people with real, genuine knowledge are usually far more graceful and will only get involved, quietly, if they feel there is a danger or risk to horse or human involved.


----------



## HaffiesRock (22 April 2015)

I keep my mouth shut unless asked. 

I left my last livery yard as the YO and one livery in particular (made up about 85% of the horses on the land) just had no clue and I couldn't bite my tongue at their stupidity any longer. I drove past the old yard yesterday, It was a beautiful day, the windows were down and my car told me it was 18 outside yet all the horses were in heavy full neck rugs? This is purely down to the YO never being around and her leaving her 4 horses in the care of the livery who turns up when she can be bothered, sits around smoking and gossiping while the horses melt.


----------



## Jack&Gill (24 April 2015)

_GG_ I think you've nailed it. I'm a young adult and there are a few teenage girls on our yard who get orders barked at them from other liveries. Its sad because I remember being that kid. The girls horses are well and happy so why not let them enjoy themselves! That's a very sad story HaffiesRock. Poor horses.


----------

